# Your most recommended snowboard movie



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

So I am starting to need a powder hit and with 6 months still to wait I want to at least watch some nice shredding movies.

I want to hear your most recommended snowboarding movies.

Not just an OK movie, a classic I'm talking Big Lebowski type classic.

TATA and TIOF are not allowed because they are too obvious.

I like to watch people ride powder of course jumps too but not just a constant stream of booters.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Car Danchi 1-5!
Hope you burned them while you had them haha.


----------



## Johan_Olofsson (Apr 20, 2010)

technical difficulties

/thread


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Really liked The Peddie Files that came out last season, it has the perfect combination of urban, big mountain, comedy and a great soundtrack.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I've recently been enjoying Nice Try, and The Airblaster Movie. They're a little older, but they're filled with powder shots and fun antics.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Its an older film but I still think its one of the best. "VIVID" by absinthefilms


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

the best of Jenna Jameson lots of face shots in there.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I like Whiskey 1&2.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I like Whiskey 1&2.


Those were the days!


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

The Garden.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

ETM said:


> Car Danchi 1-5!
> Hope you burned them while you had them haha.


Yeah, for powder freaks they are definitely a must see:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think this is one of the best movies of all time, Or maybe I'm just a huge Twisted Sister fan. It has a deadly soundtrack too.

"The Resistance" I couldn't find the whole thing but here is a sample. Google

I haven't seen any of the Car Danchi vids, anyone know where a good copy is?

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I think this is one of the best movies of all time, Or maybe I'm just a huge Twisted Sister fan. It has a deadly soundtrack too.
> 
> "The Resistance" I couldn't find the whole thing but here is a sample. Google
> 
> ...


They are like rocking horse shit to get outside of japan. I had a really nice guy in country send them out to me ;-) They all work on my dvd player too even though they are a different country code however car danchi 4 wont play on my laptop. Strange!

They are awesome vids, no bullshit, no hype, just dudes living on the cheap in the best place on earth for powder snow. They are also a good insight into Japan for those who havent been.

MY favourite quote from the car danchi series. 
Camera man 1. " Terje just ollied over you". 
Camera man 2. " I have been waiting for this moment". (nods head)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

So how do we get a copy?

Are they huge movies in terms of gigs?

Could you use a program like HJSplit: free file splitting software for Windows, Linux and other platforms

Split em up, then upload them to filehost?

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> So how do we get a copy?
> 
> 
> TT


I went oldskool and paid the money.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ETM said:


> Car Danchi 1-5!
> Hope you burned them while you had them haha.


I don't understand? If we're unable to get them because they are harder to come by than rocking horse shit.

Did you just recommend them to rub our noses in it?

Or is it because you paid & you feel as though we should have to pay as well?

TT


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> I don't understand? If we're unable to get them because they are harder to come by than rocking horse shit.
> 
> Did you just recommend them to rub our noses in it?
> 
> ...


They are classic snowboarding sub culture vids so I recommended them. I really dont give a fuck if you watch them or not and I dont use programs like the ones you posted so the chances of me uploading them are next to zero. I didnt realise that by speaking of them I was entering into the dark realm of timmytard and bound by contract to load them onto the internet.
I guess those who care enough will get them just like I did and those who clearly expect everything that is good in this world to be dropped in their lap like yourself wont.


----------



## Nordica-k2 (Jun 9, 2012)

timmytard said:


> I don't understand? If we're unable to get them because they are harder to come by than rocking horse shit.
> 
> Did you just recommend them to rub our noses in it?
> 
> ...


Google and a certain p2p program is your friend, found #3-4-5 on the first 2 pages.

It's a shame I couldn't find copies to buy easier, I'd be happy to otherwise :dunno:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

If anyone is planning on getting them. I prefer the early car danchi movies to the later ones.

In the early ones (123) they are genuinely just powder hounds living out of mobile homes through the winter.

After they get more cash for their movies they loose something IMO.

Still good though.

Any more movies for me to go at.

Liking the suggestions so far:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Neverland. The whole first few parts is just pow. Even better it's Japowder.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowMotion said:


> Its an older film but I still think its one of the best. "VIVID" by absinthefilms


I second that.

One that I can't find anymore is "Steak and Lobster", was a really older one on VHS but the riding was great.


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

The Nitro team movie "What Goes Up Must Come Down"
Nitro Movie 2012 - WHAT GOES UP MUST COME DOWN on Vimeo
I love it


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Double Decade


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Qball said:


> Double Decade


Oooohh, you just reminded me how much I love Decade!  Such a classic film for me. Has everything you could want in a snow flick. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Just watched it again the other day, soooo good!

1059432


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Here ya go kids, just found this, "Double Decade" I haven't even seen it yet. I'm only 9 seconds in but it looks like a pretty good copy. Full vid, 53 min. I knew there was a reason why I made that honey oil today.
More than happy to spread the stoke:thumbsup:
??????MDP.Double.Decade.2008 - ?? - ???? - ????




ETM. Enjoy the movies, Greedy Greederson. You probably shouldn't even let anyone watch them if they come too your house either:thumbsdown:, or maybe just charge them admission?:dunno::thumbsdown: 


:cheeky4:TT:cheeky4:


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Here ya go kids, just found this, "Double Decade" I haven't even seen it yet. I'm only 9 seconds in but it looks like a pretty good copy. Full vid, 53 min. I knew there was a reason why I made that honey oil today.
> More than happy to spread the stoke:thumbsup:
> ??????MDP.Double.Decade.2008 - ?? - ???? - ????
> 
> ...



great choice :thumbsup:


----------



## OzSnow (Jun 4, 2011)

Don't panic


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations, I will slowly work through them all:thumbsup::thumbsup:.





timmytard said:


> More than happy to spread the stoke:thumbsup:
> 
> ETM. Enjoy the movies, Greedy Greederson. You probably shouldn't even let anyone watch them if they come too your house either:thumbsdown:, or maybe just charge them admission?:dunno::thumbsdown:


This is a real issue for me as an author. My first book has sold about 3 thousand copies here in Japan (so far).

I am working towards releasing a book in English too, for now its only in Japanese. 

I would conservatively guess its been read by at least 10 thousand people. People often tell me they lent it to several friends and their friends enjoyed the book.

Thats cool, but as a first time author I would prefer it if people recommended my book to friends who would then buy the book, rather than sharing it for free.

Of course I benefit when they share it for free too, because they find out about me and maybe they will buy my next book or come to a talk I am giving. 

Its a balance and the car danchi crew are not rich well paid pros. They could use the cash I am sure.

I am not saying anyone is right or wrong, just that "sharing the stoke" isn't always good for people who make a living from being creative.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

another vote for the Car Danchi series... mad Japow action. I've only seen 3 & 5 and prefer 3. Dunno where one can get it outside of Japan.

Sweetgrass Signatures is also good for Japow


----------

